# McCain-Moves-Ahead



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.gallup.com/poll/110050/Gallu ... 48-45.aspx


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's registered voters. When they poll likely voters it turns out 54 to 44% in favor of McCain.



> McCain has narrowed Obama's wide advantage on handling the economy, by far the electorate's top issue. Before the GOP convention, Obama was favored by 19 points; now he's favored by 3.
> 
> The Republican's ties to President Bush remains a vulnerability. In the poll, 63% say they are concerned he would pursue policies too similar to those of the current president. Bush's approval rating is 33%.
> 
> In the new poll, taken Friday through Sunday, McCain leads Obama by 54%-44% among those seen as most likely to vote. The survey of 1,022 adults, including 959 registered voters, has a margin of error of +/- 3 points for both samples.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

that's fine. I love it when the polls are close. I wouldn't even mind seeing McCain behind. It'll make everyone get out and vote.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think what has happened is that even though the media and the radical left hate Palin most of America loves her. 
I find it extremely humorous that the liberals now have themselves in a PC box of their own construction. McCain could not comment about any negative aspect of Obama or Obama was quick to call it racial. He was getting handled with kids gloves. Now after dumping on Hillary he must be extremely careful with Palin or he will be labeled sexist. The liberals constructed the walls of the box they now find themselves in.


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

How Ironic and How Sweet!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Palin has been bashed so unceremoniously by the radical left wing bloggers that the whole idea has back-fired on them....backlash will continue to be huge......liberals just don't understand how their radical actions alienate normal folks.....they just don't think like normal folks.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

EVERY time I hear someone sqawk about polls....

I laugh. hard.

That is simply the post RNC bounce that happens for a week.

Remember kiddies.... ultimately none of that matters. Keep your eye on what the real ball is. Go *HERE and review the map* again if you need some help. Remember that Obama only needs 270 and it is game over.

McCain has a TON of work to do. Once the country gets bored with the Palin fascin..err I mean distraction, and starts focusing on the fact that the Republicans really have no new message or platform, the quicker those "swing" voters will move to Obama.

Those "swing" voters want NOTHING to do with the ultra conservative message being delivered by the Republican ticket.

Stop and consider for a moment what that platform represents:

1. Opposition to sex education 
2. In favor of abstinence instruction that is proven not to work
3. Oppostion to all abortion, even in cases of rape
4. In favor of using religion to guide policy decisions

You really thing Independent swing voters want to go that route?

Furthermore, you could also go visit these sites

*HERE*

and

*HERE*

Two sites that at least try breaking down the numbers more fairly, and point out some obvious glaring flaws (as usual) in the polling methodology.

:lol: :roll:


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think the "new" of Obama is starting to wear off. People are starting to see through the slick speeches and the bs. Obama can speak no doubt about it, but can he lead? I don't think so, how do you lead when you don't have the conviction to vote more than "present". Aren't these bills or legislations kind of a yes or no deal?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 1. Opposition to sex education
> 2. In favor of abstinence instruction that is proven not to work
> 3. Oppostion to all abortion, even in cases of rape
> 4. In favor of using religion to guide policy decisions


You state that as if you know these things to be true. How do you know that? I don't. Opposed to sex education - who said that? 
In favor of abstinence - I would suppose that would include about 95% of parents even if it isn't going to happen. How many parents do you know that tell their daughter to go out and get some?
I have not seen where they are opposed to all abortion. I would be in favor of the government not paying for any of them. That way I don't have to be part of it.
IN favor of using religion to guide policy decisions. Whatever works. This nation was formed on Christian ideals. Which ones would you like to get rid of? How about the one about we are all created equal? Would you prefer we are all evolved equal?  Actually if you want to use the evolution approach to that I would say we are not all evolved equally, vegetarians are mentally disadvantaged do to lack of essential animal based proteins.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I HATE liberals!!!!!!!!!!!

They are America's enemy.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> 1. Opposition to sex education
> 2. In favor of abstinence instruction that is proven not to work
> 3. Oppostion to all abortion, even in cases of rape
> 4. In favor of using religion to guide policy decisions


How about the issues of:
1. Energy Plans
2. Illegal Immigration
3. Economics
4. Education

See None of these have been brought up. One thing is obama is a great speaker. Last Dem who was a great speaker.....was president for 8 years....Clinton.

Here is the thing when you talk about the swing vote.....goes both ways. Think about the fence riding dems.....who were hillary backers. Now you have a female that is on the ticket for the Reps........does that make some of them bounce to the other side??

How about the dem swing voters that are on the fence and don't agree with some of obama's policies and what not.....but are into the whole dem phil. of "Change".....again a woman second in command of the country....that is a huge change.

Plus polls don't mean squat! All that matters is what happens Nov.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Obama a great speaker? Give me a break! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThEAO0lt ... re=related


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great speaker......

He speaks well, plays to his audience.....yep a great speaker. Not as good as Bill Clinton. But good.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

R y a n said:


> EVERY time I hear someone sqawk about polls....
> 
> That is simply the post RNC bounce that happens for a week.
> 
> What was the bounce after the DNC?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ryan, the shift in momentum is in McCain's favor, with a number of states classified as toss up states, the map is not any more important than todays polls. NObama is on defense a position he has not been in before, and his knee jerk reaction in swapping positions and running against Palin is an indication he is not prepared for it. This is not the same thing as organizing for a Caucus which is where the bulk of his delegates came from.

I do not know who is going to win in Nov, but polling in key states has been slowly moving towards McCain and in states like MI and WI who have went Dem the last couple times are seeing big shifts as blue collar workers do not identify or trust Nobama!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

1. Opposition to sex education - Really, I think that ones a stretch to say the least. I believe he is in favor of teaching abstinence in sex education.

2. In favor of abstinence instruction that is proven not to work - Actually safe sex has been proven to be an utter failure as since it's institution in schools teen pregnancies have skyrocketed, but hey it doesn't offend anyone.

3. Oppostion to all abortion, even in cases of rape - My personal opinion here is to each their own and the government should stay out of it, that being said, abortion is EVIL.

4. In favor of using religion to guide policy decisions - ah, sorry but another reach here, is McCain a religous man, sure, does he quote god all the time, no, just another talking point.

And while looking at the map, and calculating the electoral votes the way the states are leaning, Obama is barely above 270 when just 4 weeks ago there was talk of an electoral landslide. And sorry, look at the history, there are 3 states that are going to go republican that are within 1 to 3% that I was counting towards Obama, hence no 270. The momentum has clearly shifted, and is going to stay that way. Obama has too many flip flops and the public see's him as weak because of it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 1. Opposition to sex education
> 2. In favor of abstinence instruction that is proven not to work
> 3. Oppostion to all abortion, even in cases of rape
> 4. In favor of using religion to guide policy decisions


This is on the news today. They say what happened is far left wacko bloggers simply made it up, and the media jumped on it without checking sources. That sounds familiar doesn't it? 
Anyway, it looks like the media is retracting many of their stories today. Credibility isn't their forte anymore I guess. Repeat these things often enough and no one listens any more. 
I hate to take time to check stories myself. I have taken the lazy way out and sometimes start my posts by saying I have not checked the sources. I keep trying snoops, but the darn site wants to download something on my computer. I don't know what it is, so I bail out as fast as I can.


----------

